# Can 3 month expired sour cream be used?



## Lisa Breuer

I'm making a cake (something to take my mind off that it is SNOWING out on the last day of April and we do not live in Minnesota...) that uses sour cream among other fun things.  I tossed it in there, then noticed the exp. date was three months ago.  Are we going to read about us in the local paper when they find us all dead of food poisoning next week?


----------



## pdswife

When in doubt.. throw it out.

Is there any mold..is it very runny???


----------



## Constance

Did it still look, taste and smell OK? I've used some pretty old sour cream.


----------



## Alix

If it wasn't moldy or otherwise nasty smelling you are probably OK. 3 months is longer than I've personally gone though. 

I sympathize with the snow thing. Nasty isn't it?

And really, haven't you always wondered, how does sour cream go bad?


----------



## Lisa Breuer

Thank you all! No - it's not runny, gross, moldy, etc.  And yes, snow in Idaho in April below 5000' elevation should be a federal crime.  Would someone call Al Gore for me?  Thanks again!  I'll proceed with DEATH CAKE.  bwhaa bwhaa haaaaaa


----------



## Calya

I have used expired sour cream before as long as it was still sealed (previously unopen) and it still smelled and looked ok. Especially if it was in something that was going to be cooked anyway.


----------



## buckytom

Alix said:


> And really, haven't you always wondered, how does sour cream go bad?


 
lol, that's like kimchi. how do you know when it's spoiled?

btw, don't add kimchi to ANY cake, good or bad.


----------



## Lisa Breuer

OK!  I'm sitting here eating the aforementioned death cake, and it is AWESOME!  Anyone want the recipe?  I sort of made it up, but it's surprisingly good!  (And I generally suck at baking.  More of a "chop things up and saute them" sort of cook.)  If anyone has apples about to go out to the chickens (that's where older food goes at our house) and apple butter and, of course, ANCIENT sour cream on hand, this is a great cake!  (I used a yellow cake mix for the cakey part.  I cheat.)


----------



## Lisa Breuer

I shouldn't flatter myself by doing this, but what the heck.  Here it is:  Death by Expired Sour Cream Cake (or maybe you can give it a better name! ha ha) Use yellow cake mix, made how the box says to do it EXCEPT cut the water in about half.  First, peel and chop a big apple.  Toss in bowl.   Using the precise measurement of "2 globs scooped from jar using a large rubber spatula", add apple butter to the apples.  Mix it all up. A few dashes of ground nutmeg if you want are good.  Add about four ounces of sour cream (ha ha - don't get me started!) In another bowl, melt the stick of butter the mix called for, along with an ounce of cream cheese.  (I had a little packet of it that I threw in for fun.)  Now, if the melted butter is cool enough to not cook the eggs, add your eggs and mix the daylights out of it, adding the cake mix slowly.  Combine this batter to the apples and apple butter in the other bowl, pour into baking dish and bake!  I baked it in a really big rectangular dish (please do not ask the size.  it's big. Like 9x12?) at 350 (do ovens have other settings?) for quite a long time.  Figured it was done with the poke test.  Now make a really good latte and eat!


----------



## Caine

Lisa Breuer said:


> OK! I'm sitting here eating the aforementioned death cake, and it is AWESOME! Anyone want the recipe?


I would, but I don't want to wait 3 months for my sour cream go bad.


----------



## Lisa Breuer

ha ha - I think that new sour cream would work.  No waiting required!


----------



## Michael in FtW

I once found a tub of unopened sour cream in the back of my fridge that was 2 years past it's expiration date ... it had no mold, no bad smell ... no big deal - tasted great.

Similar experience with a tub of ricotta cheese ... on it's own it was a little grainey - but mixed in with the other ingredients and baked - no difference.


----------



## Saphellae

Wow Michael, I think you need to clean out your fridge more often LOL!!!


----------



## Lisa Breuer

I feel better about my fridge now - rotflol!!  thanks to all of you for your sour cream adventures.  I made that cake last week, we ate it (inhaled it) and none of us are worse for the wear.  But then, we eat some pretty scary stuff around here - ha ha.  And Saphellae - I made your quiches last week too - they were a hit.  I used the herbs I've got growing in the kitchen and it was perfect.  Even found a use for two old tomatoes! See you all later!


----------



## Saphellae

Thats great to hear Lisa!!


----------

